
Bally Sente: Saviour of the Arcades? (2019) - lobbly
https://arcadeblogger.com/2019/11/10/bally-sente-saviour-of-the-arcades/
======
jchw
> There was also a SAC-3 system in development, otherwise known as The Sente
> Super System which was actually complete and ready for release in 1987.
> Based on Amiga Computer hardware, it promised next-generation graphics and
> games. SAC-3 could be installed in existing SAC-1 and SAC PAC cabinets, and
> was going to be launched with a title called Moonquake.

This is rather amusing to read, considering that later on, there would be
arcade platforms based on Wintel computers (such as Taito Type X.)

